# Sergeant Ian Loughran



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Ian Loughran*

Harford County Sheriff's Office, Maryland

End of Watch: Thursday, September 13, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 16 years
*Badge #* 463

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 9/12/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Ian Loughran suffered a fatal heart attack while attending funeral services for Corporal Charles Licato, who was killed in the line of duty the previous week.

He had unknowingly started to suffer heart attack symptoms at the funeral and passed away at home early the next morning.

Sergeant Loughran had served with the Harford County Sheriff's Office for 16 years and was assigned to the Police Services Bureau, Patrol Division, Northern Precinct. He is survived by his wife and one young son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff L. Jesse Bane
Harford County Sheriff's Office
45 South Main Street
Bel Air, MD 21014

Phone: (410) 838-6600

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21389-sergeant-ian-loughran#ixzz26RJkKTaz


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

RIP Officer Loughran


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Sad - RIP Sergeant


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Loughran


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

